
New Federal Database Details Medical World’s Financial Links to Drug Makers - jamessun
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/01/business/Database-of-payments-to-doctors-by-drug-and-medical-device-makers.html
======
brd
"Website is under heavy load" so can't look at specifics. But judging by
another NYT article[1], it sounds like there isn't as much cause for suspicion
as I would have originally thought.

This article singles out the Chief of Cardiology at Newark Beth Israel, citing
he received $270,000. It's a lot, but considering how well compensated he
likely is already I'd hardly consider him bought. And he's being paid for an
undefined number of speaking/consulting engagements which may make that number
even less noteworthy.

For the most part, this seems like a great initiative for adding transparency
but ultimately highlights a non-issue (assuming further analysis doesn't
change the story).

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/30/upshot/what-were-
learning-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/30/upshot/what-were-learning-
about-drug-company-payments-to-doctors.html?_r=0&abt=0002&abg=1)

~~~
Cowen
> For the most part, this seems like a great initiative for adding
> transparency but ultimately highlights a non-issue (assuming further
> analysis doesn't change the story).

But of course, that's the best part about transparency.

It helps us figure out what are real issues and what are not.

------
joe_the_user
Light shed on this phenomenon is certainly good.

Yet it almost seems unfair to only show pharmaceuticals ties. Drug company
corruption of doctors is on the "retail" level of individually giving favors.
A full picture would involve retail and wholesale ties between doctors, drug
makers, medical device makers, hospitals, insurance companies, regulators,
professional associations and so-on.

And even such a picture would only be a start to keeping regulation from being
a division of spoils rather than real cost cutting.

------
misiti3780
If anyone is interested in this stuff, consider pickingthe book Bad Pharama By
Goldacre

[http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Pharma-Companies-Mislead-
Patients/...](http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Pharma-Companies-Mislead-
Patients/dp/0865478007)

He takes an in depth look at the current problems data with the phar. industry

